# Dividend / Distribution Increases 2019



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Time for a new thread.

This is my first increase of the year. 

I think it's CU.TSX 47th consecutive year of dividend increases. Crazy.

_________________________________

The Board of Directors of *Canadian Utilities Limited*, an ATCO Company, today declared a first quarter dividend of *42.27 cents* per Class A non-voting (TSX:CU) and Class B common share (TSX:CU.X), a 7.5% increase over the 39.33 cents paid in each of the four previous quarters.

Reference here

_________________________________


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

And likewise Atco also declared an increase for the 26th consecutive year.

The Board of Directors of ATCO Ltd. (ATCO) today declared a first quarter dividend of 40.48 cents per Class I Non-Voting (TSX:ACO.X) and Class II Voting Share (TSX:ACO.Y), a 7.5% increase over the 37.66 cents paid in each of the previous four quarters. This common share dividend is payable March 31, 2019, to shareholders of record on March 7, 2019. 

https://www.atco.com/en-ca/about-us/news/2019/1690290-atco-ltd-eligible-dividends.html


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

like_to_retire said:


> Time for a new thread.
> 
> This is my first increase of the year.
> 
> ...


My 1st increase too 
I think it's 48th year and in 2 years CU should be first ever Canadian Dividend King!


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

gibor365 said:


> My 1st increase too
> I think it's 48th year and in 2 years CU should be first ever Canadian Dividend King!


Yes, 48, and my first too. 10 yr div avg increase is 9% so down a little but very good regardless.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

The best part the increase handily exceeds the current inflation rate.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Also gonna get some increased dividends that were announced in Dec , but paid 2019 ... ENB, NTR, NA + special dividends from KEG.UN and FC... Nice


----------



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

Power of increase dividend : My 300 share of TD bought in 1996 for $26 per. Now each of this share, disregard the share value, get paid $10.72 each and hopefully more in the future


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

It is verboten to bring up yield on cost here...(but I have a few like that as well)


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Eder said:


> It is verboten to bring up yield on cost here...(but I have a few like that as well)


Everyone has some like that  .... for example my YOC for LMT is 10+% and for MO 12% (bought them 7-8 years ago)


----------



## JLA91 (Jan 17, 2019)

like_to_retire said:


> Time for a new thread.
> 
> This is my first increase of the year.
> 
> ...



I wonder if I shouldn't get into this right now,if they offer DRIP maybe do that too?


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

JLA91 said:


> I wonder if I shouldn't get into this right now,if they offer DRIP maybe do that too?


From the link:
_"In addition to the above, the Board of Directors of Canadian Utilities Limited today also announced that the company’s Dividend Reinvestment Program will be suspended, effective January 10, 2019"._

Probably best to keep discussions out of this thread.

ltr


----------



## JLA91 (Jan 17, 2019)

like_to_retire said:


> From the link:
> _"In addition to the above, the Board of Directors of Canadian Utilities Limited today also announced that the company’s Dividend Reinvestment Program will be suspended, effective January 10, 2019"._
> 
> Probably best to keep discussions out of this thread.
> ...



I'm always late to the party.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

like_to_retire said:


> the Board of Directors of Canadian Utilities Limited today also announced that the company’s Dividend Reinvestment Program will be suspended, effective January 10, 2019"


There was a good article in the G&M, ROB on this a few days ago (Wed?). Several companies, mostly utilities I think, are suspending DRIP's. The author suggested that too much $ is going into these programs, and they want to avoid the increase in #'s of shares issued thru the process. I think ENB has suspended their DRIP as well. Not sure who else.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

MTY increased their dividend 10% to $0.165.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

dubmac said:


> There was a good article in the G&M, ROB on this a few days ago (Wed?). Several companies, mostly utilities I think, are suspending DRIP's. The author suggested that too much $ is going into these programs, and they want to avoid the increase in #'s of shares issued thru the process. I think ENB has suspended their DRIP as well. Not sure who else.


https://www.theglobeandmail.com/inv...ticle-why-companies-are-dropping-their-drips/

Subscribers only I think?

"Canadian Utilities is just the latest company to drop its DRIP. Pipeline giant Enbridge Inc. (ENB) suspended its DRIP in November, saying it no longer required the plan as a funding tool, and several big real estate investment trusts – including H&R REIT (HR.UN) and RioCan REIT (REI.UN) – have also put their DRIPs on hold."

It's important to remember these are the suspension of the full DRIPs with SPPs (Share Purchase Plans) - the DRIP may continue with discount brokerages depending/at discretion of the discount brokerage.

"When a company suspends its DRIP, in some cases investors may still be able to reinvest their dividends through DRIPs offered by certain discount brokerages. However, many brokers take the affected stocks off of their own DRIP lists. The main difference with these broker-operated “synthetic” DRIPs – unlike the classic DRIPs operated by a company’s transfer agent – is that investors can only purchase whole shares, which means a portion of the dividend will be received in cash and not reinvested."


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

My Own Advisor said:


> Subscribers only I think?


could well be subscribers only advisor. I agree - my statements didn't take that into consideration.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Kimberly-Clark (NYSE:KMB) declares $1.03/share quarterly dividend, 3% increase from prior dividend of $1.00.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

According to Bloomberg BDVD, the following S&P 500 stocks are expected to raise payouts next week:

Aimco (NYSE:AIV) to $0.40 from $0.38, Arthur J. Gallagher (NYSE:AJG) to $0.42 from $0.41, Alaska Air (NYSE:ALK) to $0.34 from $0.32, Air Products (NYSE:APD) to $1.20 from $1.10, Cincinnati Financial (NASDAQ:CINF) to $0.55 from $0.53, Intel (NASDAQ:INTC) to $0.33 from $0.30, JB Hunt (NASDAQ:JBHT) to $0.25 from $0.24, Kimberly-Clark (NYSE:KMB) to $1.03 from $1.00, Linde (NYSE:LIN) to $0.8625 from $0.8250, Moody's (NYSE:MCO) to $0.50 from $0.44, 3M (NYSE:MMM) to $1.48 from $1.36, NiSource (NYSE:NI) to $0.205 from $0.195, Norfolk Southern (NYSE:NSC) to $0.85 from $0.80, Progressive (NYSEGR) to $1.20 from $1.1247 (annual), Rollins (NYSE:ROL) to $0.12 from $0.0933, Valero Energy (NYSE:VLO) to $0.90 from $0.80, Yum (NYSE:YUM) to $0.42 from $0.36.


----------



## MillionDollarJourney (Apr 3, 2009)

Rogers increases dividend to $0.50/quarter!

https://www.theglobeandmail.com/bus...pid=rss&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

From yesterday QSR.TO Restaurant Brands

In the slew of announcements, RBI also raised its dividend to 50 cents per share, up from 45 cents, and said it would host its first investor day conference in New York City this May.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

MillionDollarJourney said:


> Rogers increases dividend to $0.50/quarter!
> 
> https://www.theglobeandmail.com/bus...pid=rss&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


RCI.B increased by 4.2% ... finally they did it


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

MillionDollarJourney said:


> Rogers increases dividend to $0.50/quarter!
> 
> https://www.theglobeandmail.com/bus...pid=rss&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


Interesting guidance from Joe Natale their CEO to _not_ expect this dividend hike as the start of regular annual increases. In the Q&A session (1st set of questions by Vince Valentini of TD), he says they'll have more of a bias toward share buybacks because they don't want to get into commitment of regular dividend increase and want to instead be able to allocate cash to grow the business. Correspondingly, it looks like they're increasing capital spend while trying to keep their leverage within spec.

EDIT: He did also say they will continue to look at increases as appropriate but not necessarily on an annual basis.


----------



## john.cray (Dec 7, 2016)

CN's Board of Directors also approved a first-quarter 2019 dividend on the Company's common shares outstanding. A quarterly dividend of fifty-three and three-fourths cents (C$0.5375) per common share will be paid on March 29, 2019, to shareholders of record at the close of business on March 8, 2019.


----------



## Gumball (Dec 22, 2011)

john.cray said:


> CN's Board of Directors also approved a first-quarter 2019 dividend on the Company's common shares outstanding. A quarterly dividend of fifty-three and three-fourths cents (C$0.5375) per common share will be paid on March 29, 2019, to shareholders of record at the close of business on March 8, 2019.


Whats not to like about an 18% divi increase and share buy-back announcement to boot!


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Metro Inc. raised its dividend as it reported a first-quarter profit of $203.1 million.

The grocery and drug store company says it will pay a quarterly dividend of 20 cents per share, up from 18 cents per share.

ltr


----------



## john.cray (Dec 7, 2016)

Exco announced a 6% increase in its quarterly dividend to $0.09 per common share which will be paid on March 29, 2019 to shareholders of record on March 15, 2019


----------



## john.cray (Dec 7, 2016)

Gumball said:


> Whats not to like about an 18% divi increase and share buy-back announcement to boot!


I for one don't like the -0.77% price movement of CNR.TO today.


----------



## l1quidfinance (Mar 17, 2017)

john.cray said:


> I for one don't like the -0.77% price movement of CNR.TO today.


I would love it to come down -10% - 20% But i can only dream of such a movement at the minute.


----------



## Bassam (Apr 4, 2016)

*Suncor Dividend increase*

Suncor announced today a dividend of 0.42 CAD an increase of 17% from 0.36 CAD


----------



## Gumball (Dec 22, 2011)

john.cray said:


> I for one don't like the -0.77% price movement of CNR.TO today.


I could care less about a small 1% drop..one of my best performing stocks..its a marathon not a sprint...long CNR..


----------



## Gumball (Dec 22, 2011)

Bassam said:


> Suncor announced today a dividend of 0.42 CAD an increase of 17% from 0.36 CAD


I beleive they also announced a share buy-back...thats great news as well...


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Intact Financial IFC.T quarterly dividend increased by 9% to $0.76 per common share


----------



## Gumball (Dec 22, 2011)

BCE 5% divi increase announced today


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

TransCanada Corp raised its dividend as it reported its fourth-quarter profit rose compared with a year ago.

The pipeline company says it will now pay a quarterly dividend of 75 cents per share, up from its previous payment of 69 cents per share.



Cisco announced that its board approved a $15 billion share buyback plan, and that it also increased its quarterly dividend by 6% to 35 cents per share, payable April 24 to shareholders of record on April 5.


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

yyz said:


> TransCanada Corp raised its dividend as it reported its fourth-quarter profit rose compared with a year ago.
> 
> The pipeline company says it will now pay a quarterly dividend of 75 cents per share, up from its previous payment of 69 cents per share.


That was juicy raise by TransCanada.

Constellation Software declared a special dividend of $20 USD per share.


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

Smart Centers REIT (SRU.UN) raised 5 cents/year, from 1.75 to 1.80, an increase of 2.9%.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

CPA Candidate said:


> Smart Centers REIT (SRU.UN) raised 5 cents/year, from 1.75 to 1.80, an increase of 2.9%.


Are you insider?! I couldn't find this info ... even on SRU investor relations


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

gibor365 said:


> Are you insider?! I couldn't find this info ... even on SRU investor relations


This one is a bit confusing because they mention it in their Q4 and 2018 YE results released Feb.13, _"The Board of Trustees approved an increase of $0.05 per Unit (2.9%) in annual distributions to $1.80 per Unit effective October 2018."_
And they have in fact been paying the $0.15/mo (up from $0.14583) since Oct.31/18


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

Royal Bank increase

"The Toronto-based lender hiked its quarterly payment to common shareholders by four cents to $1.02 per share."


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I like it...spitting in the eye of the shorts.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Magna increased by 11%


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Eder said:


> I like it...spitting in the eye of the shorts.


Dividends don't cost short sellers anything because the share price drops by the dividend. It's a neutral operation for total return.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

james4beach said:


> Dividends don't cost short sellers anything because the share price drops by the dividend. It's a neutral operation for total return.


In theory.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

RBull said:


> In theory.


Yes, in theory. Totally separate from the ex dividend drop, the share price moves around each day, generally quite randomly but with an upward bias. All that random movement masks the drop that happens on the ex date.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

The effect is more pronounced on bond ETFs where the market price often drops by the amount of the dividend 24 hours later, give or take a bit of noise due to market valuations. Market prices on equities move around so much that the visual impact is reduced.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

In practice, regardless of what the price does after the dividend is paid, a short seller will still have to pay that dividend in cash, even if their non-cash liability drops due to a slightly lower stock price. 

With RY, perhaps the OP meant the dividend increase would also result a double hit of both a higher stock price and a higher cash payment. Dividend increases on the backs of positive company news can result in a higher stock price even with a dividend payment; often both of those news pieces come out on the same day.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

james4beach said:


> Dividends don't cost short sellers anything because the share price drops by the dividend. It's a neutral operation for total return.



jas4 wasn't there a time when you sold short RY & told the forum all about it; but quite soon you decided to buy it back to close because having to pay out the dividend was too daunting ... have i got that straight each:


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

humble_pie said:


> jas4 wasn't there a time when you sold short RY & told the forum all about it; but quite soon you decided to buy it back to close because having to pay out the dividend was too daunting ... have i got that straight each:


I _did_ cover my old short position, but not due to dividends. See for yourself, here is the old thread at the point I covered:
https://www.canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/88066-Shorting-banks-Royal-Bank/page19

Basically, I hit my stop point and gave up on the position in August 2016. I don't recall saying anywhere in that thread, that the dividend played any role. I took a speculative position short RY at the time, thinking that banks might be entering a bear phase due to a slowdown. Once the position didn't work out, I abandoned the short.


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

Back on topic

BNS raises dividend 

"Canada's third-largest bank raised its quarterly payment to common shareholders by two cents to 87 cents per share."


----------



## MillionDollarJourney (Apr 3, 2009)

CAR.UN seems to be popular on this forum and has raised their dividend by 3.8% to $1.38/share (annually).

https://t.co/mMIGjqqDP1


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

TD bank increases 

"TD increased its quarterly payment to common shareholders by seven cents to 74 cents per share."


CIBC also increases

"Canada's fifth-largest lender raised its quarterly payment to common shareholders by four cents to $1.40."


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Premium Brands gave me a raise again today

The Company also announced that it will be increasing its quarterly dividend by 10.5% to $0.525 per share or $2.10 per share on an annualized basis.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Whitecap (WCP) increased it's dividend. up around 5%. 
(This one is my dark horse. eeked out a small EPS this quarter, PE ratio around 100 :hororr


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

Telus quarterly dividend up from $0.545 to $0.5625 and extends their guidance of 7 to 10% annual dividend growth for 2020 through 2022. News release here.


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

Quebecor increases dividend by more than 100%

https://www.newswire.ca/news-releas...results-for-first-quarter-2019-876051083.html


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

Hydro One increases dividend by 5%

https://www.newswire.ca/news-releas...uarterly-common-share-dividend-864752392.html


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

TORONTO, May 8, 2019 /CNW/ -  The Board of Directors (the "Board") of Sun Life Financial Inc. (the "Company") (TSX: SLF) (NYSE: SLF) today announced an increase of 5% or 2.5 cents per share to the dividend to be paid on the Company's common shares, rising to $0.525 per common share, payable June 28, 2019 to shareholders.

ltr


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Royal Bank hikes dividend as profit rises 5%

https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/royal-bank-earnings-1.5254376



> it will now pay a quarterly dividend of $1.05 per share, up three cents or three per cent.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

CIBC raised as well: increased its dividend by six per cent. From now on, the bank will pay shareholders $1.44 every quarter. CM's been beat up lately.
https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/cibc-earnings-1.5255684.
Never missed a payment since 1868!


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Scotiabank follows & will raise its quarterly payment to shareholders by three cents to 90 cents per share.


----------



## kjmcrae (Apr 3, 2009)

*Fortis Inc. (TSX/NYSE: FTS)* Provides New Five-Year Outlook and Announces 6.1% Quarterly Dividend Increase


> ...common share dividend of *$0.4775* per share on the issued and outstanding fully paid common shares of the Corporation, payable on December 1, 2019 to the common Shareholders of Record at the close of business on November 19, 2019.


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

kjmcrae said:


> *Fortis Inc. (TSX/NYSE: FTS)* Provides New Five-Year Outlook and Announces 6.1% Quarterly Dividend Increase


I think FTS also extended their 6% per year dividend growth guidance 1 additional year to 2024. Page 29 in their Investor Day presentation.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Emera (EMA.TO) Sept 27 raised its annual dividend by 4.3% and promised to raise the payout by 4% to 5% annually through 2022.

The company said the dividend has been raised to C$2.45 per year from C$2.35, with the next quarterly payment, made Nov.15 to shareholders of record on Nov.1, pegged at C$0.6125 per share.

"This increase is consistent with our dividend growth rate target of four to five per cent and reflects our confidence in the continuing growth of our business."

_______________

I've owned this utility for a long time, along with 'dividend increase kings' FTS.TO and CU.TO. 
EMERA has had 13 years of continuous dividend increases and haven't cut a dividend in 30 years. 
It's up 33% this year with an EPS Growth over the last 5 years of 13.09% (compared to FTS at 9.31%).

ltr


----------



## john.cray (Dec 7, 2016)

like_to_retire said:


> Emera (EMA.TO) Sept 27 raised its annual dividend by 4.3% and promised to raise the payout by 4% to 5% annually through 2022.
> 
> The company said the dividend has been raised to C$2.45 per year from C$2.35, with the next quarterly payment, made Nov.15 to shareholders of record on Nov.1, pegged at C$0.6125 per share.
> 
> ...


I am with you! Love it.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Nov. 07, 2019 TORONTO - *Canadian Tire Corp*. raised its dividend as it reported its third-quarter revenue edged higher. The retailer says it will now pay a quarterly dividend of $1.1375 per share, an increase of 10 cents.

Nov. 07, 2019 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- *TELUS Corporation* Notice of Cash Dividend. NOTICE IS HEREBY GIVEN that the Board of Directors has declared a quarterly dividend of $0.5825 Canadian per share on the issued and outstanding Common shares payable on January 2, 2020 to holders of record at the close of business on December 11, 2019.

Nov. 6, 2019 /CNW/ - The Board of Directors (the "Board") of *Sun Life Financial Inc*. (the "Company") (TSX: SLF) (NYSE: SLF) today announced an increase of 5% or 2.5 cents per share to the dividend to be paid on the Company's common shares, rising to $0.55 per common share, payable December 31, 2019 to shareholders of record at the close of business on November 27, 2019.


----------

